# General > General >  NHS Service in Caithness

## neilsermk1

Not only is there to be a cessation of out of the hours emergency surgery service at Caithness General next week.  I hear there is also a plan to close the Queen Elizabeth ward which is dire need of repair and transfer utilise the beds in the Henderson wing when they finish the maternity service in the every near future.
I can think of a few over the years who would not be around had it not been for the skill of the emergency surgeons and maternity service at Wick.
Its a disgrace that the overpaid bean counters in their superannuated positions can try to foist this kind of service on us.  The decision makers within the trust probably don't have to rely on this sub standard service living within close proximity to Inverness.

----------


## Fran

Maternity will not be affected. Its only because a surgeon has retired and they have advertised for new surgeon and new consultant. It is temporary.

----------


## weeker2014

> Not only is there to be a cessation of out of the hours emergency surgery service at Caithness General next week.  I hear there is also a plan to close the Queen Elizabeth ward which is dire need of repair and transfer utilise the beds in the Henderson wing when they finish the maternity service in the every near future.I can think of a few over the years who would not be around had it not been for the skill of the emergency surgeons and maternity service at Wick.Its a disgrace that the overpaid bean counters in their superannuated positions can try to foist this kind of service on us.  The decision makers within the trust probably don't have to rely on this sub standard service living within close proximity to Inverness.


No i'm pretty sure it was made at local level and sometimes tough decisions have to be made in the shorter term good. I would prefer a few out of hours went to ness rather than a reduction in day time services.It would seem you are a bit jealous of superannuated positions!

----------


## cherokee

Having read our local Newspaper:

I have to say I find it absolutely reprehensible and disgusting that we could even begin to comprehend a "Caithness" without surgeons being able to save a life, (_albeit "during the night which we try to avoid")_ in any and every situation that this county should, God forbid, and even more so be it an emergency!!!!

 My brother, many years ago, was brought into hospital (Wick, Bignold) where he was basically put to a bed by the ( _obviously unconcerned_ ) nurses, although he was literally screaming in agony.

Thank God that the surgeon happened to be doing his rounds a couple of hours later . . . the surgeon's very words were, "An emergency "appendectomy" NOW !!" . . . 

After his emergency operation my brother was then put on a drip, due to blood poisoning, through the fact that his appendix had ruptured !!!

God forbid that this scenario should "play-out" again through the lack of surgeons !!!!

The *SURGEON'S* decision, at that time, saved my brother's life.. . . . . . .

----------


## starfish

in last week paper a court officail said i quote that in today society it is inhumane to expect a person to travel from polmount to wick a round trip of 12 hours , yet the same society expects a person to travel 9hours round trip on a train or over 5 hours on a bus for a 10 minute appointment at raigmore , now they say that if you are ill overnight you are expected to travel 100 miles to be treated , i think the said society have got this grossly wrong . but then we know who has more rights.

----------


## cesare

i was going to read but then noticed the angry smiley and decided not to bother reading a rant

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Maternity will not be affected. Its only because a surgeon has retired and they have advertised for new surgeon and new consultant. It is temporary.



Your correct in your statement that it is only the surgical side is affected at the moment. If you read the piece in the Courier ( the panel below the report about the surgeons) note the bit that said the Bignold would move to the Henderson wing and maternity services would be on the top floor. If patients from the Bignold are going to occupy the Henderson there's not much more space left on the top floor of the hospital. The logical conclusion is that the maternity service will be contracting. I hope that what seemed to be speculation in the Courier will not turned out to be true but I suspect that what ever the source of the article it would not have been published without the editor doing some level of confirmatory investigation.

----------


## DMFB

Times are getting hard this is true and no matter what the speculation is as my mother always said theres no smoke without fire if management get away with whats being proposed ALL departments will be affected even maternity.

Bigonlds taking up maternity space then where will maternity go obviously somewhere much smaller as  there is hardly space left in the hospital its either being closed or has been taken over as offices.Theyre saving money by not having an overnight on call service are they still going to be using locums but just between the hours of nine to five because the one remaining consultant cannot possibly be the only one covering the wards. this means at five oclock there is possibly a consultant available to cover just being kept warm and comfy in a local hotel its all money money money and lack of it.
What happens if after six oclock theres a major incident in the county the hospital wont have an on call surgeon to assess the poor victims as it will be just the poor junior doctor with the nurses and maybe the input from the oncall anaesthetist medical consultant and not forgetting a gynae conultant !! But should they be doing this when their remit is not surgical each to their own. What if during the evening a patient on the surgical ward now in the henderson ward becomes ill during the noght who does the n call junior doctor call for advice ??? the oncall gynae hmmm who will nake the decision whether this patient needs to be transferred or can stay until the morning ...??? Inverness on call surgeons or registrars bet theyre going to be happy about extra work because of wick. I feel sorry for the poor junior doctor up here who should have the ability to call in  someone more senior to support them in their field. This is a recipe for disaster and until there is a disaster( someone dying due to this decision ) or people voice their oppinions then it will go ahead.
It makes this hosiptal a very unnatractive place to come for potential candidates with all this uncertanty around services management are making a bigger recruiting rod for their own back.

If this all goes ahead I can garuantee it wont be temporary it will be the first step on a slippery slope to the downgrading of this hospital to no more than a passing through point to inverness.

Terrible terrible decision!! 




.

----------


## Scunner

I heard, repeat only heard, that staff were individually interviewed, and asked if they had reported the decision to the press.  Strange!!!!!!!

I recall that a decision was made to close the Dunbar in Thurso but pressure was applied and the 
Dunbar remains open.   Also other parts of the hospital were to be downgraded.

Just who is making these dreadful decisions?   I would love to.know.

----------


## poppett

DMFB has hit the nail square on the head.

The rocky, slippery slope indeed.

----------


## DMFB

The people making these decisions are members of managemnet in CGH who in turn answer to more senior members of management inRaigmore. They are obviously charged with delivering a service with the set amount of money made available from again Raigmore management. Now the tricky bit with only so much money which wont cover what locals would like and indeed need they decide to redesign services nice new buzz word getting fired around. Moving things forward but at the same time backwards if you get what i mean.It is a very slippy slope and a very dangerous place to be. More shame on management by the way for allowing the QE to fall into such a state of disrepair that such drastic action is rumoured to be happening and again shame on management if they have as rumoured been trying to find out who spoke to the press. Does it matter? its not something thats a secret now is it? as its going to affect the wider public. I wonder if as according to rumour its true that at least one member of the management making these decisions on the cuts isnt even going to be retiring and living the rest of her dottage years in Caithness like myself and others are going to have to. Sad times ahead for Caithness if we dont stand up and demand a decent service.
Wonder how the poor ambulance men feel about being used as glorified taxis constantly eh ??

----------


## neilsermk1

> i was going to read but then noticed the angry smiley and decided not to bother reading a rant


You are darned right I am angry, spitting furiously angry.

----------


## starfish

if i remember when dr shallcross left he said that the hospital would be down sized i think he must have know something and thats why he jumped ship

----------


## Fran

Why do people think the worst and jump to conclusions. The hospital advertised  for a surgeon but none of the applicants were suitable so they will advertise again. It is only temporary like the dialysis patients travelling to Inverness three days a week till we got a renal unit in wick.

----------


## starfish

temporary like the dementia unit at the town and county  thats not going to re open as a dementia unit again but was told it was temporary due to staffing problems 2 years ago

----------


## DMFB

> Why do people think the worst and jump to conclusions. The hospital advertised  for a surgeon but none of the applicants were suitable so they will advertise again. It is only temporary like the dialysis patients travelling to Inverness three days a week till we got a renal unit in wick.


Oh Fran Im not so sure that people are jumping to conclusions here. You say the hospital management advertised but no one was suitable for the post was this according to the same hospital management who according to the groat are thinking of moving the bignold to the hederson ward making it a smaller unit and even more less likely to attract consultants. How lucrative are management making this post to prospective candidates to entice them north ? remember its a national problem according to the papers. Also they did in the past state the town and county was a temporary closure and it turned out to be pemenant how convenient as that has now left space for some of the queen elizabeth patients according to the paper? to be honest i am starting to trust the paper not the management.
As for the renal patients as far as i can remember there never was a service here thats why they travelled now that there is if you were to say to them start travelling again im darn sure they would be happy.
Centralisation once again and Caithness taking a loss of services whilst raigmore still has money thrown at it !

----------


## DMFB

> I heard, repeat only heard, that staff were individually interviewed, and asked if they had reported the decision to the press.  Strange!!!!!!!
> 
> I recall that a decision was made to close the Dunbar in Thurso but pressure was applied and the 
> Dunbar remains open.   Also other parts of the hospital were to be downgraded.
> 
> Just who is making these dreadful decisions?   I would love to.know.


WHy should management be hunting out the member of staff who spoke to the ppress this is wrong Management themselves should at every point be keeping the public informed as it is us the public who have to live with their ill thought out decisions.

Obviously the people making these decisions have the pennies in their heads more than the patients of that im convinced.

----------


## elastic band

There is absolutely no doubt that services are being downgraded -let's not forget the huge overspend ! How else do they plan to save money ? In addition, I would like to know what is going to happen at Dunbar which is our local hospital -our family have used this fantastic hospital for more years than i care to remember and have nothing but praise for the professional, high class care we have always received. Our parents, ourselves and children alike have used their services -casualty has been a regular haunt of ours from minor ailments to other more serious matters which i have to say were responded to by the fantastic knowledge and skill of the nurses concerned. We have been treated by nurses with a wealth of experience and knowledge, qualifications including degrees and being able to prescribe medicines and give very, very detailed advice and support.

Sadly my in-laws required their palliative care rooms and we were treated with love, care, respect and professionalism every visit and talked through what could happen at each stage -our family will never forget the kindness every one of the staff showed us all. Nothing was ever too much trouble and tears were dried, hands were held and they listened to us when they were rushed off their feet but never, ever were we made to feel they didn't have time for us.

Let's not forget that we are talking about people here whether it be patients, relatives and worried families or wonderful, caring professional staff who turn up day after day after day to look after our loved ones -NHS  cradle to grave -it seems we are heading in a direction where we are now going to be unable to support either -or those in between.

I want my family to be cared for by true professionals within their own community hospital -those that have stood by us -stood up for us and cared for us -now it's our turn to do the same for them.

Where are all our politicians now ? save money by all means but not at the detriment of the heart of our community -is that not the true measure of a civilized society. Do we need so many managers, did they really need to call in management consultants -to do what exactly and what has happened to all the local public meetings all of a sudden. Next time you are ill -who is going to care for you and where ? 

The Sutherland Family -plus in-laws and those who are no longer in a position to speak for themselves

----------


## DMFB

Downgrading thank you elastic band that was the word I was looking for but couldnt remember when I was posting earlier. I am so confusedby all this talk from management. From what I understand there is only one full time surgeon here at present the rest of the service has been given by using locums. Now heres where im going with my thougths on this. Is it just the one consultant who is going to provide all the cover during the day or is it with the help of a couple oflocum consultants?  When will this poor chap ever get a day of or a holiday.If the locum consultants are here anyway why cant they cover through the night as has been happening they are here they are staying locally ? Is it because it costs a lot of money I would bet that is whats behind this decision to stop 24 hour cover but I am not a betting man ? Is it a case of it can be done but management want to save money ?

----------


## poppett

There is a petition on facebook which once signed says it will be on Caithness.org too, but I can`t find it here

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Tonka, the GP appointments in Thurso are not much better, If you can get an appointment its probably with a locum you have never met before.


Thats because as withe the hospital the GPs cant get anyone to come here to work this is across the Country as well as in Caithness. We need to have some amazing incentives to attract these staff North of which we have .....now let me see.........very few. I dont just mean Salary there are other attractions that senior Drs look for such as further training, study leave,sabbaticals etc.

----------


## squidge

NHS highland are advertising for a new chairperson as Garry CouttsIs standing down. Take a look and apply.

https://applications.appointed-for-s...dex=1&Number=9

----------


## cptdodger

How is employing somebody at nearly £30 thousand a year, going to solve the issue of a severe lack of basic services, a lack of Consultants and a lack of GP's in this area ?

----------


## golach

> How is employing somebody at nearly £30 thousand a year, going to solve the issue of a severe lack of basic services, a lack of Consultants and a lack of GP's in this area ?


Exactly my thoughts also.

----------


## squidge

Well I dont know that it is - but as Garry Coutts has been chairperson for the last 12 years and no one seems happy with the NHS service in Caithness then it seems likely that there is an opportunity for someone to change the way the NHS is run. The chairperson of the board has the opportunity to do exactly that. I thought that perhaps somebody reading this might have the experience and knowledge to be able to do that and how good would it be to have someone in charge that has the best interests of the service at the heart of what they do, and understands the particular difficulties facing places like Caithness. I just thought its sensible to bring to people's attention so they can apply if they want.

----------


## neilsermk1

Well said Squidge, there must be someone out there with the necessary Experience Training and Knowledge to take up the post.

----------


## poppett

My vote would be for Alice in Blunderland.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

My NHS days are over I would think it would take more than one person to change this car crash happening. I would think it would take a few people to step aside and put those with the best interests of Caithness in charge and put all control back to a local level for start what works for Raigmore doesnt necessarily work for Caithness.

----------


## norma stewart

I think it would take a lot of work too get wick hospital up too the 21st century.

----------


## cptdodger

You could have a state of the art hospital in Wick, what difference would it make though if you cannot get anybody to staff it, as in Consultants or Doctors. No amount of people sitting round a table are going to solve the problem that people just do not want to work and live here.


 I spent over a year attending a surgery in Thurso in that time I maybe saw one of the Dr's twice, because of what's wrong with me I had to go there quite often.
The surgery and staff that were permanent were lovely, but the problem was lack of continuity, having to explain in great detail what was wrong with me every single time got a bit wearing to be honest.

----------


## norma stewart

The staff are ok at the hospital and they need too get hygiene up too standard

----------


## cptdodger

> The staff are ok at the hospital and they need too get hygiene up too standard


I am not in any way knocking the staff at Caithness General, they have been excellent the couple of times I have had to go there. I say a couple because I have to go to Raigmore for everything else, including on one occasion having my blood taken. 

The problem is, there is not enough Consultants or Dr's there that specialise, and going by what my Consultant at Raigmore told me, there never will be.

----------


## grumpyhippo

I expect it will be in the Groat tomorrow but here's the advance notice........The maternity unit in CGH is going to become Community  Midwifery Unit with almost immediate effect.   NHS Highland will put some sort of gloss on the decision and deny that it means a poorer service......'me thinks they do protest too much'

----------


## squidge

I don't think this is acceptable. Is there any group set up to fight this?

----------


## grumpyhippo

Shout as loud as you like but I suspect nobody is listening.  In fact I am pretty sure NHS Highland doesn't want to listen.

----------


## squidge

You may be right grumpy hippo but I'll still be interested to know if anything is happening.

----------


## cptdodger

> I expect it will be in the Groat tomorrow but here's the advance notice........The maternity unit in CGH is going to become Community  Midwifery Unit with almost immediate effect.   NHS Highland will put some sort of gloss on the decision and deny that it means a poorer service......'me thinks they do protest too much'


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/scotland/h...ds_and_islands

It's bad enough losing a child, but when it is preventable - that is unforgivable.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...lands-34177182

The situation is not going to get any better any time soon.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Could see this coming a mile off. Now for the reduction in hospital services and we don't need a crystal ball to predict this one. Any day soon everyone will be met at the doors of A&E and dispatched elsewhere watch this space.

Heres a suggestion just assess them in the ambulance and that would save you even more !!

----------


## cptdodger

I wish I had then I wouldn't have moved here. I made sure there was a Consultant available here before doing so. I have watched the health service deteriorate over the past six years, to the extent it is now costing lives. But you are right, Caithness General is now not fit for purpose.

----------


## Fulmar

I continue to receive very good care at Caithness General (as an out-patient) and have no complaints. We recently had to go to A and E in the middle of the night and we were dealt with quickly and thoroughly and professionally at all stages and felt reassured about the nature of the problem and that we had a correct diagnosis and follow up to be put in place.

----------


## cptdodger

I have no problem with the staff at Caithness General - at all. You are very fortunate that you can be treated as an out patient there, but I along with an awful lot of people that live in Caithness and Sutherland are not that fortunate. A couple of years back I was waiting for the bus in Inverness a lady asked if I could look after her 93 year old mother who was traveling back to Wick (her daughter had traveled from her home in Aberdeen to meet her mother). The lady had had to go to Raigmore for a specific eye test, they have the equipment in CGH, but nobody to operate it. I had to make sure the lady got on the Wick bus at Dunbeath, thankfully her neighbour was going to meet her. This is just one example, the lady was frail and practically blind. The journey itself was distressing enough for her. It is just not good enough.

----------


## squidge

You are absolutely right CPT it isn't good enough. On the maternity issue whilst NHS Highland are packaging this as improving patient safety I think that this down grading is something that they have been trying to do for ages. Surely though the answer to improving the safety of pregnant mums and their babies is not to by downgrading the service they get. NHS Highland continually appear to be utterly hopeless at continuity planning and supporting rural services and I would suggest needs a good clear out and overhaul. Similar issues are being faced in Fort William and it's not good enough across the board.

----------


## cptdodger

I am so fortunate, I am past the age for having children, if I had lived in Caithness, and been pregnant with these circumstances I would probably have lost two of my children, and possibly with one of my pregnancies lost my life as well. I cannot imagine the horror of turning up at one hospital, in labour and being sent well over a hundred miles away to another hospital. It is unthinkable. My heart absolutely goes out to the couple that lost their precious baby, certain people should be on their knees apologising for that.

----------


## Fulmar

Well, I've had to travel to Raigmore and Aberdeen for scans and operations as well and if I need more treatment, that will be the same again for me. My heart does go out to folk like those whom you describe. I am surprised however, that the lady was in that position as in all circumstances where I live, a friend or neighbour is happy to step in and do a run to Raigmore- and there is also a patient transport service. 
I do not expect there to be specialists in all disciplines up here and am happy to travel as I want the best care available for myself and my family. All I can say is that we have received good care at Caithness General and speak as I find.
My heart does go out to the expectant Mums and I think it is very much an individual choice as to where you would prefer to go. It is dreadful when a baby is lost, there are no words for it. But there is not going to be all the necessary specialist maternal and paediatric care available locally for when something goes wrong as there are not enough births to justify it or specialists to come and work here. I would hope that a helicopter would always be available (as it is for head injuries and others who need to be whisked off to Aberdeen etc) but I do not know if that is the case.

----------


## cptdodger

From what I could gather from the lady's daughter, she valued her independence, and didn't want to put anybody out, apart from that I can't tell you.

The expectant mothers that live here have no choice now and that is a sad state of affairs. And I hope this us very much publicised so that any young couple or family moving to this area can make an informed decision. In fact, the total lack of health care should be publicised. 

You may be happy to travel all over the place to get healthcare, but there is an awful lot of people that will not feel the same way, I certainly don't I can assure you. Every single time I want to see a Doctor, I have to travel to Raigmore, as I said, had I known the health service provided was going to deteriorate so badly over the past six years, I would not have moved here.

----------


## Scunner

quote

_And I hope this us very much publicised so that any young couple or family moving to this area can make an informed decision. In fact, the total lack of health care should be publicised. 



_It is the first time I have made any comment on this forum re the NHS in Caithness.   The above post must surely be very off putting for anyone coming to our lovely county

----------


## Fulmar

Sadly, it is the same if not worse, in many other areas of the UK. If you need a particular type of treatment, you often have to go to where the specialist centre is and that is quite often in a hospital some distance away from where you live. I am in touch with people that have the same thing as I have and they jump through far more hoops than I do- and also, often have to 'chase' things that should happen automatically and be cut and dried.
The health service up here saved my bacon anyway- I would not be here if it had not been for them and the excellent treatment received for which I could not be more grateful- and that is all within the last 4 years- and I have lived here for 30 years.

----------


## cptdodger

> quote
> 
> _And I hope this us very much publicised so that any young couple or family moving to this area can make an informed decision. In fact, the total lack of health care should be publicised. 
> 
> 
> 
> _It is the first time I have made any comment on this forum re the NHS in Caithness.   The above post must surely be very off putting for anyone coming to our lovely county


Lovely doesn't quite cut it when you have moved your family here lock stock and barrel, and then find out about the lack of health care available in this area. I wish I had had this information.

----------


## cptdodger

> Sadly, it is the same if not worse, in many other areas of the UK. If you need a particular type of treatment, you often have to go to where the specialist centre is and that is quite often in a hospital some distance away from where you live. I am in touch with people that have the same thing as I have and they jump through far more hoops than I do- and also, often have to 'chase' things that should happen automatically and be cut and dried.
> The health service up here saved my bacon anyway- I would not be here if it had not been for them and the excellent treatment received for which I could not be more grateful- and that is all within the last 4 years- and I have lived here for 30 years.


And you will find in other areas of the UK the public transport system is far superior to what we have here. I don't drive and have had to cancel appointments at Raigmore because I would not be able to get home. I would be able to get back to Thurso but would not be able to get from there to where I live as there are no buses available.

----------


## norma stewart

This terriable tradegy should never of happened in this day and age at a hospital.my condolunces too the baby's family.

----------


## janeyj

I also would like to express my condolences to the family.  Going with the figures in the NHS Highland statement it appears that 170 mothers gave birth in Caithness during 2014.  The current downgrading of the maternity facility and raising of the threshold for transfer of expectant mothers to Raigmore will, after this tragedy, mean in my opinion that clinical staff will err strongly on the side of caution and recommend that the majority of mums-to-be will be persuaded to head for Raigmore.  So are we looking at a figure of maybe 100 extra expectant mothers a year heading for Inverness?  Is Raigmore geared up for such an invasion from the North?  Living near to Raigmore does not require so much forward planning as the hospital is a short drive away when labour sets in.  Could it be that not only will Raigmore have to accommodate an extra 100 expectant mums a year but they will also have to plan births more in advance requiring Far North mums to head south well in advance of Labour setting in.  If so, then might this result in 'bed-blocking' in Raigmore's maternity unit on a scale never before experienced?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> I also would like to express my condolences to the family.  Going with the figures in the NHS Highland statement it appears that 170 mothers gave birth in Caithness during 2014.  The current downgrading of the maternity facility and raising of the threshold for transfer of expectant mothers to Raigmore will, after this tragedy, mean in my opinion that clinical staff will err strongly on the side of caution and recommend that the majority of mums-to-be will be persuaded to head for Raigmore.  So are we looking at a figure of maybe 100 extra expectant mothers a year heading for Inverness?  Is Raigmore geared up for such an invasion from the North?  Living near to Raigmore does not require so much forward planning as the hospital is a short drive away when labour sets in.  Could it be that not only will Raigmore have to accommodate an extra 100 expectant mums a year but they will also have to plan births more in advance requiring Far North mums to head south well in advance of Labour setting in.  If so, then might this result in 'bed-blocking' in Raigmore's maternity unit on a scale never before experienced?


The maternity unit would not suffer too drastically from bed blocking as the mums to be would be taken down in advance and be allocated rooms in Kyle court. Once baby is born with no complications for mum and baby ( no pediatric care needed ) they can be discharged back to Wick or home. The only issue would be capacity with reductions in beds on many wards this would no doubt have to be watched when factoring in the rise in numbers from Caithness. 
I have to admit from when I had my first child to my last I did notice that they were encouraging healthy mums and babies to go home as soon as possible. My first stay was almost a week, new mums with no complications are in and out in no time.

----------


## gerry4

Maybe this is why Caithness & other rural area find it almost impossible to find GP's. Trainee doctors being warned off being GP's by medical schools & concultants, leaving 20% of GP training places unfilled. 

One of the major keys to solving Caithness's problem with GP's is to recognise that it is not just Caithness's problem.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/1...d__GP_careers/

----------


## janeyj

I see that Raigmore now has 4 wards with no, or restricted, visiting today because of the novovirus.  For years now it seems to be a regular occurrence.  The hospital just can't seem to ever get on top of this awful problem.  Is this the fault of a reduction in personal hygiene by us, as patients and visitors, or the staff themselves?  Being admitted to Raigmore fills me with fear I have to say.  I suppose the bigger the hospital then the greater the risk of the virus spreading.  Yet another reason to maintain services at our local hospitals would everyone agree?

Love

Janey

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Novovirus pops up even in the smallest of hospitals. Its due to a combination of factors internal and external. 
There are many arguments to maintaining services locally however if people need to go to Raigmore for services at present they should not be afraid as I am sure the staff there will do their best to make their stay as safe as possible.

----------


## Kenn

There is a simple way to combat novovirus, it's called hygene. A hospital should make that a priority both amongst staff and visitors it's as simple as washing/sterilising one's hands.
Raimore has a long history of ward closures due to this so does that not point to things not being right?
With regard to transfers to Raigmore it worries me, if as happened a few weeks ago The A9 was closed south of Helmsdale, the alternative route being via Altnharra, Lairg if that route was passible this would add another 2/3 hours to the journey.

----------


## janeyj

Did I read in the press the other day that Raigmore is now putting it's staff through a 'How to wash your hands properly' training course?

----------


## neilsermk1

> Did I read in the press the other day that Raigmore is now putting it's staff through a 'How to wash your hands properly' training course?


they really need it, last time I was down there I observed several staff members walking past the hand hygene stations.  Why are they surprised when Norovirus strikes.

----------


## norma stewart

the cause of these ward closures is.when i was in caithness general there was no cleaners in at the weekend and that was the maternity ward

----------


## Kenn

The biggest problem is with people not washing their hands, there are facilities on entering the hospital, all visitors should use them as should staff , no contact should be made with a new patient until this has been done, it's so simple.

----------


## celtchicky

> the cause of these ward closures is.when i was in caithness general there was no cleaners in at the weekend and that was the maternity ward


I can say that there are cleaners in at the weekend!

----------


## norma stewart

There wasn't when I was in the hospital in March last year and the staff need more than showing how to wash there hands

----------


## celtchicky

> There wasn't when I was in the hospital in March last year and the staff need more than showing how to wash there hands


. 

Cant see why Maternity is any different from other areas of hospital as domestics have worked weekends for as long as I remember....

what else do you mean?

----------


## norma stewart

threre was no cleaner came into my room and cleaned.its shocking

----------


## Fran

There are definetly cleaners in the wards at weekends. My friend works at weekends cleaning

----------


## norma stewart

Well there wasn't when I was in.

----------


## Bored

This thread seems to have been forgotten, why are all the supporters of CHAT not discussing this anymore?  It is not just about maternity it is also about lack of healthcare in Caithness, eg. Outpatients clinics being cut, ambulance cover, if there were more remote outpatients clinics it would reduce patient transport service demands and reduce the parking problems at Raigmore.  It would also cut the amount of expenditure on travel costs.  No brainer NHS Highland!  Anyone got any further thoughts?

----------


## Ballymore

This was a few years ago.
After seeing the Dermatologist for 5 minutes in Raigmore I asked him why he didn't do clinics at CGH - his answer was roughly: 
During the 5 hours it takes me to travel up and down the road I can see several patients, so if I had to go to CGH the waiting time to see me would be longer.  
Being the only Dermatologist in this area at the time I could understand his logic.  
Yes it would be convenient for us up here but turn the equation the other way round - 5 hours is a lot of consulting time lost.

----------


## The Horseman

I understand that people are paid to travel to see a Doctor/Specialist in Scotland    And do you get money for an overnite stay?
In North America you pay for your own way.  I recently went for an MRI and travelled 90 minutes there and 90 minutes back.  There is no reimbursement/And no paid accommodation.  If you chose to live in an area where there are sparse Health Coveages then it is not the Health Dept's fault.
If you have insufficient money or job, Volunteers will provide transportation to and from the appointment.  These volunteers get paid for their mileage only.  If accomodation is required there are McDonald Houses which are funded by McDonald Restaurants.
The health systems are overstretched across the Globe.   Do more with less and this will get worse.  Pay raises are eating away at the Budgets, Dr's and Specialists fees are ever increasing and there is only so much money to go around.
For transportation from Hospital to Hospital ambulances are not used.  They are only for Emergencies.. The shuttle sqervice is provided by Care attendants, who are paid less than Paramedics and are not on call, thus a much cheaper service.
Just FYI....

----------


## mi16

> I understand that people are paid to travel to see a Doctor/Specialist in Scotland    And do you get money for an overnite stay?
> In North America you pay for your own way.  I recently went for an MRI and travelled 90 minutes there and 90 minutes back.  There is no reimbursement/And no paid accommodation.  If you chose to live in an area where there are sparse Health Coveages then it is not the Health Dept's fault.
> If you have insufficient money or job, Volunteers will provide transportation to and from the appointment.  These volunteers get paid for their mileage only.  If accomodation is required there are McDonald Houses which are funded by McDonald Restaurants.
> The health systems are overstretched across the Globe.   Do more with less and this will get worse.  Pay raises are eating away at the Budgets, Dr's and Specialists fees are ever increasing and there is only so much money to go around.
> For transportation from Hospital to Hospital ambulances are not used.  They are only for Emergencies.. The shuttle sqervice is provided by Care attendants, who are paid less than Paramedics and are not on call, thus a much cheaper service.
> Just FYI....


we pay for our healthcare on a monthly basis in the UK

----------


## Alrock

> ...In North America you pay for your own way.....


& that is why you have medical charities set up to help those in need of medical help in 3rd World countries finding themselves doing most of their work in the USA because the USA in a 3rd World country for many living there. I'd sooner pay a bit more in tax & have a health service there for everyone who needs it regardless of their ability to pay than an American style private health service, which is what we will end up with if the Tories have there way.

----------


## The Horseman

> & that is why you have medical charities set up to help those in need of medical help in 3rd World countries finding themselves doing most of their work in the USA because the USA in a 3rd World country for many living there. I'd sooner pay a bit more in tax & have a health service there for everyone who needs it regardless of their ability to pay than an American style private health service, which is what we will end up with if the Tories have there way.


Actually I am talking about Canada which has one of the best Health care systems in the World...Actually 30th out of 190. UK is 20th and America is 35th.   Everyone is covered in Canada...yes I agree with your comment on the United States with 20 million people out of 360 million don't have health care.  Mind you in America people refuse it.....and they can carry guns to Church and as long as they wear them above their jacket/coats, they are not a concealed weapon.  So they are 'different' I must confess.   
From being brought up in the UK and visiting every few years, there appears to be a sense of entitlement about many things....e.g. Disability cars........one day it will come back to bite the people.....I am not saying that as complaint....it is realism.....costs are going up and Service is going down.....and when the crunch hits these extras will be eliminated.....

----------


## theone

> there appears to be a sense of entitlement about many things....e.g. Disability cars........one day it will come back to bite the people.....I am not saying that as complaint....it is realism.....costs are going up and Service is going down.....and when the crunch hits these extras will be eliminated.....


Never a truer word spoken.

----------


## Michael Dennis

I see they have closed the minor injury unit at the Dunbar this weekend from 8am today until 8am Monday due to staffing issues.

They haven't even bothered to reach out to other local NHS nurses employed at CGH to see if they can help with cover, they just closed it.  (A relative has been a nurse in Wick for 30+ years, most of which at CGH since it opened - hence why I know they were not asked to help).

I really hope this isn't another under the radar trial at reducing services under the auspices of staffing issues, they have a very bad habit of that.  Not only is this a major service loss in the west of the county but it will also put more pressure on ambulances as not everyone will be able to get to CGH under their own steam.

This makes me really mad!

----------


## Camra

NHS highland have been contacted under Freedom Of Information Act to establish not only the true cost of referrals to Raigmore as reimbursed by NHS  Highland , but also to establish what the hidden cost is to the Caithness community and economy arising from  time off work / childcare/ disruption  and other unrecoverable costs arising from  trips to Raigmore for 5 minute appointments.

----------


## DMFB

Camra what a waste of everyone's time asking for that information. It wont exist. More bureaucracy.

----------


## Bill Fernie

In case anyone has not seen it many of the health debates are now on the CHAT Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/caithnesshealth/

And for one of CHAT's biggest supporters John Nugent a local Church of Scotland minister - see https://www.facebook.com/john.nugent.39904

----------


## Camra

> Camra what a waste of everyone's time asking for that information. It wont exist. More bureaucracy.



Actually, it wasnt a waste of time and the information does exist, to such an extent that NHS Highland were horrified at the revelation ( they didnt know the figures themselves until requested by FOI ) and which have now appeared in the national press. MP's MSP's and NHS Officials are now looking at all the contributory factors.

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp...ship-hospital/

Next on our agenda is NHS Highland misuse of HMRC Advisory Travel rates.....more to come.....

----------


## Camra

> This thread seems to have been forgotten, why are all the supporters of CHAT not discussing this anymore?  It is not just about maternity it is also about lack of healthcare in Caithness, eg. Outpatients clinics being cut, ambulance cover, if there were more remote outpatients clinics it would reduce patient transport service demands and reduce the parking problems at Raigmore.  It would also cut the amount of expenditure on travel costs.  No brainer NHS Highland!  Anyone got any further thoughts?


It hasnt been forgotten, we've been busy... re 

NHS highland have been contacted under Freedom Of Information Act to establish not only the true cost of referrals to Raigmore as reimbursed by NHS Highland , but also to establish what the hidden cost is to the Caithness community and economy arising from time off work / childcare/ disruption and other unrecoverable costs arising from trips to Raigmore for 5 minute appointments. 

See further revelations in this thread and in local and national press......regards

----------


## kosacid

i got a appointment for my back to see a spinal surgeon ended up seeing a hands and knee doctor and he did not understand why i was sent to him, i did get seen one though eventual at Dunbar by a surgeon they sent up

----------


## Better Out Than In

I have always wondered should the NHS be free for everyone.  A lot of resources are expended on those that have self-inflicted illnesses - i.e. poor diet, over-drinking, over weight, no exercise, smoking etc.  The sort of self-inflicted illnesses this causes takes up a large proportion of the NHS budget.  If there were more consequences from these sorts of behaviours such as paying a contribution to treatment costs then perhaps this would encourage better behaviours and allow the free NHS services to be more directed.

----------


## orkneycadian

There is no such thing as a free NHS (or lunch for that matter).  As well as those with self inflicted illnesses mentioned above, the serially lazy also need to realise that their treatment needs to be paid from somewhere.  Lounging around all day watching Jeremy Kyle or breeding does nothing for paying for your treatments.

----------

